#ubuntu-eu 2011-06-05
<Agafonov> apollo13: zed: Hi! I cannot axfr our zone (which is right) but I need *.ubuntu.ru domain list to check my local records because we are switching IPs. Can you help me, please?
#ubuntu-eu 2012-05-28
<yann2> encbladexp : *Montag fragen*  ;)
<yann2> encbladexp, ? :)
#ubuntu-eu 2012-05-30
<yann2> encbladexp, ping ? :]
<encbladexp> pong
<yann2> hey :) I was supposed to ping you this week
<encbladexp> ehm, ja
<encbladexp> pingen im IRC ist bei mir nur sinnlos weil ich ab und an channels detache und backlogs deaktiviert habe
<yann2> k, no pb
<encbladexp> gut
<encbladexp> ich weiß ja was du von mir wissen willst
<encbladexp> da muss ich dich aber vertrösten, wir haben die nächsten Tage (Termin steht noch nicht) mal wieder ein Treffen im IRC
<encbladexp> da werden wir uns mal beraten und dir dann bescheid geben
<yann2> eig wollte ich nur wissen ob ihr Hilfe braucht, und wenn ja ob ihr meine annehmen würdet :P
<yann2> k
<encbladexp> bisher hat sich noch keiner Postiv, aber auch noch keiner Negativ geäußert
<yann2> hab gerade lebenslauf fertig wenn ihr wollt, ich suche gerade arbeit ;)
<encbladexp> joa, haben wir ja schon drüber gesprochen
<yann2> habt ihr schon irgendwie ne idee wann ihr server kaufen wollt, also wann es los gehen soll?
<encbladexp> das wir auch an dem Treffen geklärt
<yann2> ok
#ubuntu-eu 2012-06-01
<yann2> encbladexp, ab heute bin ich arbeitslos und auch vollzeit fähig fur ubuntuusers wenn's nötig wird ;)
<encbladexp> ok, thx für die Info
<encbladexp> aber warum eigentlich Arbeitslos?
<yann2> letzten job gekundigt
<encbladexp> aso
<encbladexp> schon wieder was neues in aussicht?
<yann2> noch nicht gesucht
<yann2> will zuerst ein paar wochen / monate rumreisen / rumspielen :)
<encbladexp> gute Idee
<encbladexp> da sammelt man Erfahrungen, die man für spätere Anstellungen gut brauchen kann
<yann2> also wenn es in den nächsten wochen was wird wäre s super, ich habe voll viel zeit und hätte eig super bock drauf
<yann2> genau
